# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من طريف ما نقل ابن إياس في بدائع الزهور !

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.نقل العلامة المؤرخ محمد بن أحمد بن إياس في كتابه البديع ((بدائع الزهور في وقائع الدهور)) (1/ القسم الأول/ ص256) في ترجمة أبي عبد الله عماد الدين محمد بن أحمد بن حامد الأصفهاني (ولد 519 - وتوفي 599هـ) أنه قد مر على العماد القاضي الفاضل وهو راكب ، فقال له : ((دام عُلا العماد))، فأجابه العماد على الفور : (( سر فلا كبا بك الفرس)) .
قال ابن إياس: وهذا النوع يقرأ طردًا وعكسًا، وهو عزيز الوقوع. أهـ

وهذا هو موضع الطرافة في الخبر ، فقول القاضي الفاضل : (( دام عُلا العماد)) يقرأ من اليمين ومن اليسار بنفس النطق سواء .
وكذلك قول العماد الأصفهاني : ((سر فلا كبا بك الفرس)) نطقه واحد من اليمين ومن اليسار .

رحم الله أمة محمد فكم سبق فيها من خير وأدب.

----------


## جارة الوادي

جزاكم الله خيرا على النقل الجميل.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جزاكم الله خيرًا.. ومثل هذا وأبلغ منه ما أوتيه بديع الزمان أحمد بن الحسين بن يحيى الهمذاني - صاحب المقامات -، حيث كان ينظم وينثر ما تقرأ (جُمَلُه) صدرًا وعجزًا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الذهبي في السير (17/67-68): له ترسل فائق، ونظم رائق.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو القائل:
وكان يحكيك صوت الغيث منسكباً • • •  لو كان طلق المحيا يمطرالذهبا
والدهر لو لم يخن والشمس لو نطقت • • • والليث لو لم يصل والبحر لو عذبا
ما الليث مختطما ما السيل مرتطما • • •  ما البحر ملتطما والليل مقتربا
أمضى شبا منك أدهى منك صاعقة • • •  أجدى يمينا وأدنى منك مطلبا :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال في نثرٍ له:
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : الله شاءَ إن المحاضرَ صدورٌ بها و تملأ المنابر ظهورٌ لها و تفرع الدفاتر وجوه بها و تمشقُ المحابر بطون لها ترشق آثاراً كانت فيه آمالنا مقتضى على أياديه في تأييده الله الأمر جرى و إذا المسلمين ظهورٌ عن الثِّقل هذا و يرفع الدين أهل عن الكل هذا يحبط أن في إليه نتضرع و نحن واقفةٌ و التجارات زائفة و النقود صيارفة أجمع الناس صار فقد كريماً نظراً إلينا لينظر شيمه و مصابّ و انتجعنا كرمه بارقة و شمنا هممه على أموالنا رقابَ و علقنا أحوالنا وجوهَ له و كشفنا أمالنا وفود إليه بعثنا فقد نظره بجميل يتداركنا أن و نعمائه تأييده و أدام بقاءه الله أدام الحال الجليل الأمير رأى و صلى الله على النبي محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم )..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=1397

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أختنا جارة الوادي ، وشيخنا أبا محمد 
جزاكما الله خيرًا شرفت بالمرور والتعقيب.
الشيخين الفاضلين : عدنان البخاري ، وأشرف بن محمد .
شكرًا لكما على المرور ، وجزاكما الله خيرًا على الإضافة النافعة.

----------


## خلوصي

> رحم الله أمة محمد فكم سبق فيها من خير وأدب.


إذن هيّا يا أبا أحمد ... اجعل هذا الموضوع بابا : من طريف ما نقله الرواة و الأدباء و  ... 





> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة


فقط هكذا يا أبا محمد ..؟ و لا تضع فائدة أو طرفة مليحة ..؟! مثل شيخنا هذا البخاري ....



> جزاكم الله خيرًا.. ومثل هذا وأبلغ منه ما أوتيه بديع الزمان أحمد بن الحسين بن يحيى الهمذاني - صاحب المقامات -، حيث كان ينظم وينثر ما تقرأ (جُمَلُه) صدرًا وعجزًا.)..


ابتسامات لا تنقطع !!! .......بإذن الله .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> إذن هيّا يا أبا أحمد ... اجعل هذا الموضوع بابا : من طريف ما نقله الرواة و الأدباء و  ...


بارك الله فيك يا أخ خلوصي .
لكن الرابط الذي وضعه أخونا الشيخ أشرف بن محمد فيه من الفوائد الكثير ، ولا بأس من حضره شيء فليتحفنا به.
أما كنيتي فهي (أبو الحسن) فمن أين جئت بـ (أبي أحمد ) ، ألأنني علي بن أحمد .
عمومًا جزاك الله خيرًا على مشاركتك ، أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## منصورالمحيسن

_يا ريت اقراء الكتاب كله_

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

للفائدة .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> _يا ريت اقراء الكتاب كله_


*حمل كتاب بدائع الزهور في وقائع الدهور - ابن إياس*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....8A%D8%A7%D8%B3

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا يا دكتور رضا على الرابط ، خصوصًا أن به كلامًا على كتاب (( بدائع الزهور )) ليكون المسلم على حذر عند مطالعته ، وفي هذا نصح لصاحب الموضوع وللمسلمين ، كتب الله أجرك وجزاك خيرًا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين وإياك أخي وأستاذي الحبيب علي

----------

